# !



## Birdy (Mar 30, 2009)

*Do you ever get that feeeling*

That when you see someone you know if you interact with them it could change your whole life?

Ok story time;
A while back I was on my way to work and I was passing the Holy Grounds homeless shelter in my town and I saw this guy with a huge pack, flame shorts, boots, aviator sunglasses and a mohawk. The Dwarves-Motherfucker was playing on my mp3 and I passed him and almost peed from excitement. I debated on giving him a ride, but I had to get to work cuz I was running late.

I never thought I would see anyone like that in my town let alone ever see him again....

It was saturday, just recently and I was running waaay late for work and speeding down the same road. I saw a person walking along the side of the road and once again debated on giving this person a ride since it was raining and kinda cold. To my surprise it was the SAME guy I'd seen two months ago. Only this time he was wearing a big jacket and pants, same boots, hawk and glasses though. I swear on my life if I ever see him again I WILL give him a ride. I mean who knows, maybe he'll be the person to get me started on my travels.


----------



## compass (Mar 30, 2009)

Uhhhh...

For all you know he could be a junkie or an asshole. The same way people on here hate being judged for being crusty, then they hate on other people because they look emo, it goes both ways. Just because someone fits the image that looks so cool to you, it's just an image, and there's no way of knowing who they really are. 

Sounds like you've got some fantasies in your head. 

Why are you waiting for someone to get you started on your travels? Part of traveling is discovering who you are. You should be the person that gets you started on your travels.


----------



## finn (Mar 30, 2009)

Someone has a crush! heehee! how cute!


----------



## ent_ink (Mar 30, 2009)

finn said:


> Someone has a crush! heehee! how cute!



I dunno dude sounds pretty cute - Sorry what was compass saying?


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

huh. well. uhhh... sounds romantic and all buut i wouldnt get your hopes up. any asshole can wear flame shorts and shave their head...well look at me haha

well girlie, next time pick him up and stab your curiosity. thats what i would do. see what he's about before you get too ahead of yourself.


----------



## Birdy (Mar 31, 2009)

I get what you're saying compass hahaa. I do have some fantasies that's for sure, but I need someone to get me started on traveling because, well, I'm 16, not saying that should stop me, but it's hard to find someone around here who would be a good travel partner ya know? I'd like to have a guy come with me since that seems safer, but the guys I know and talk to about travel and stuff are all 'that's dumb' and there's only one girlfriend of mine who would actually go with me, but she's tiny and I feel like we'd be great targets for some creep. But that's just a part of the life right?


----------



## wartomods (Mar 31, 2009)

ohohohoho , aghahahahaha...
ya i feel you, being wrong doesnt mean we never felt it...
anyway... being a platonic relation, better leave it that way... And you should start your travel as soon as you have the oppurtonity, being with people is cool, but if you cant survive on your own, you will always feel insecure


----------



## Ravie (Mar 31, 2009)

Birdy said:


> I get what you're saying compass hahaa. I do have some fantasies that's for sure, but I need someone to get me started on traveling because, well, I'm 16, not saying that should stop me, but it's hard to find someone around here who would be a good travel partner ya know? I'd like to have a guy come with me since that seems safer, but the guys I know and talk to about travel and stuff are all 'that's dumb' and there's only one girlfriend of mine who would actually go with me, but she's tiny and I feel like we'd be great targets for some creep. But that's just a part of the life right?



well your age tells me alot. i used to romantisise about traveling too, but remember to be careful. no one will take care of you and the ones who will dont do it for long. even if say, you met some guy to travel with, you get along, travel... half way through the trip he could just leave you at some bum fuck town, introduce some nasty drugs to you, take what he wants from you, anything. be prepared.


----------



## Rise 609 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah alot of people have a good point here. I mean I have spoken to you in the past a few times and if I were you I would definantly want to pick someone who has a bit of travel experience and someone who you know(not feel like) you can trust. As for being only 16 don't let your age hold you back from what you want to do with your life. I mean dont drop out of school to go and travel but when summer comes decide when you wanna do. I've told you before that being your a minor i'll take you to some train yards in Florida and teach you about yards themself, yard opperation, different types of train cars, how to use a scanner, how to follow rail atlases along with points of interchange and maybe even take you on a short ride to get the feel for things.

As for your little crush on the guy with the mohawk, i dont know about anyone else on here but if he wears shorts with flames on them he probobly isnt someone I would associate myself with. More then likely he is some kind of Juggalo or homeguard.


----------



## Ravie (Apr 1, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Does this mean I shouldn't wear mine anymore?



yes. haha wow. i wonder if they were just flame shorts or like swim trunks haha


----------



## Rise 609 (Apr 1, 2009)

Well wider since your were purple with pink flames and little hearts on them I think we can make an exception just this once. So in conclusion if your not Widerstand, you cannot get away with wearing flaming shorts. That is unless you are actually wearing shorts that are on fire. If thats the case, please send me a picture.


----------



## wartomods (Apr 1, 2009)

flames on something means bad business unless they are real flames, ahahaha


----------



## dirty_feet (Apr 1, 2009)

mine have unicorns and laser beams on them - does that count?


----------



## Ravie (Apr 1, 2009)

nah, thats way too hardcore to not wear haha


----------



## shua (Apr 4, 2009)

i think you guys were a little hard on this girlie (im guessing?). of coarse shes romanticising, didnt we all? sounds to me like she isnt any sort of serious danger by picking some dude up. ive had tons of girlssay there brothers said they were gonna get raped and murdrerd by picking me up, and i have yet to rape and murder anyone  (jk of coarse.)

but really tho, the only reason you should go travelling is because of you (obviously theres more serious reasons), if your looking for a reason that is. theres no time like the present. just dont leave with loose ends flappin in the wind.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2009)

birdy, unlike most people here i would emplore you to pick the guy up. he could be really cool, and we don't all have to wear carhartts for that to be obvious. i just feel like not enough people get out of their comfort zone often enough to meet people much less random strangers. sure, he might suck. but in my experience often the people you meet at random are the ones that you won't be able to imagine life without because they can end up radically changing your life. it's happened to me a few times, just because i got up the courage to say "hi" on the bus or something.

that being said, of course, be careful, and common sense rules the day!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2009)

birdy, unlike most people here i would emplore you to pick the guy up. he could be really cool, and we don't all have to wear carhartts for that to be obvious. i just feel like not enough people get out of their comfort zone often enough to meet people much less random strangers. sure, he might suck. but in my experience often the people you meet at random are the ones that you won't be able to imagine life without because they can end up radically changing your life. it's happened to me a few times, just because i got up the courage to say "hi" on the bus or something.

that being said, of course, be careful, and common sense rules the day!


----------



## Birdy (Apr 5, 2009)

Why thank you matt and everyone else of course. Safety is my common practice and common sense is too. I feel I'd be able to defend myself if it came to that. But I like to put myself in his shoes and I know I'd appreciate a ride from a chill girl hahaa =)


----------



## stove (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm 1000% percent in agreement (Yes, a THOUSAND FUCKING PERCENT!) with mattpist on this; you never know what's beyond your comfort zone until you go for it. Romanticizing stuff is cool and all, but if you think you should pick him up, go for it! I've walked down the road plenty of times, without my thumb out, had some cool dude/chick/group ask if I need a lift, and had a rad adventure. You just never know. The whole safety thing is a consideration; that said, I've never had a problem with any ride yet. And I've had some sick times with random strangers. Go for it girl, have some fun, live a lil, and don't forget: It only takes 8 pounds of pressure to crush someone's throat. Hah, kill the fucker if he gets out of line.


----------



## compass (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd say pick up the guy too, could be your "soulmate"  I wasn't saying not too. Nothing wrong with fantasies and all that, just temper it with some rational thought and common sense.


----------



## Birdy (Apr 6, 2009)

bahahaha i love you arrow!

Dude i know right? If my car was registered under my name I'd be lonnnnng gone by now with one of my friends, but my dad is a mucho control freak and one of those 'You're not living life right if you're not busting your ass and pissed off at a job'


----------

